# So... Sell me on MTB and Provide Newb Resources



## riverc0il (May 4, 2009)

:beer:

So, I hadn't planned on picking up MTB any time soon. A pair of fiberglass kayaks were next on the recreation "to buy" list but I ain't going to have the money this year for sure. But could definitely afford a MTB and the misses just got nearly $2k back from our good friends in the Govt.

Used to road bike a ton when I was in High School and College before I had a car. 30-40 milers were typical back then. Up here in NH, lots of narrow roads. Wide roads are typically only found on the strips or you gotta drive to them, not much good road biking near me (though Rhino seems to do pretty well for a bike shop in Plymouth). Any ways, just don't see myself getting back on a road bike.

But MTB has appeal as something the misses and I can do together and also something we could do with our pup in the right areas (obviously not dedicated single track or high traffic areas). Specifically, we have a local multi-use trails in the area that double as snowmobile in the winter and horse/hiking/biking in the summer. Wide open fields and roads wide enough for a truck. Miles upon miles and hardly ever used. Practically right out our backdoor. We already bring the dog there for hiking, river swimming, and lake swimming. Would be cool to cover more terrain and have a chance at keeping up with the pooch.

Also would be nice to hit some local trails without the dog when the misses and I want to do something outdoors together not as strenuous as hiking.

Any ways, sell me on it and please provide some newb resources. I would guess an investment of $600-700 for a bike would be the minimum needed to get going. Sound about right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

someone else drank the Kool-Aid..can I have a glass???


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Any ways, sell me on it and please provide some newb resources. I would guess an investment of $600-700 for a bike would be the minimum needed to get going. Sound about right?



Oh dude. This is going to be a fun thread. I can't wait to say I told you so once you're fully hooked on this. 

I'll let others reply and I'll offer what limited knowledge I have later when I have more time, but $600 - $700 should get you a very good hard tail which is what most people recommend starting with.

Seriously, enjoy it. The early learning curve is a much fun as the skiing one was...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2009)

Not that I will be getting back into the sport this summer, to many other expenditures on the docket, but why would someone go out and spend that kind of coin on a hard tail only to switch to a full suspension (cost?) in a year or two?


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Oh, BTW, the first day you discover fast flowy singletrack will probably be your last day on the fire roads/doubletrack... :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Not that I will be getting back into the sport this summer, to many other expenditures on the docket, but why would someone go out and spend that kind of coin on a hard tail only to switch to a full suspension (cost?) in a year or two?



Ha! :lol: Sucker. I think Steve's budget of $600 - $700 will get you a really good HT that will probably last you several years. There are other expenses too - helmet, gloves, clothing (padded MTB shorts), hydration pack, tools, tubes, shoes, etc.


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2009)

I knew Greg would be all over this thread like a CLIT on bumps. :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I knew Greg would be all over this thread like a CLIT on bumps. :lol:



:lol: A great thread to get you started:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/28869-finding-gary-new-bike.html

Also, find some guys to ride with. I know roark just got into MTB and powbmps rides, but I don't know how close they are to you. The fact that you are considering doing this with your girl is great too! Like skiing, it's just more fun with others.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

I'm not sure how to "sell you" but I'll give you my story.

Before I posted up here I just used the latest TR's as trip planning tools. Towards the end of the season, I realized a need to keep the legs moving during the off season. I noticed the Biking section and read a bunch of the posts.  Seemed like a really good fit for me and if I didn't enjoy it, I could just sell off the bike.  I get a pretty good adrenaline rush while on the bike, and it really does help to keep fit.

Read up on MTBR.com and went to some bike shops.  The guys at Cycle Craft were totally cool, let me try-before-buy and I enjoyed it.  Not as much as skiing, but better then sitting around the pool all summer.




Greg said:


> Ha! :lol: Sucker. I think Steve's budget of $600 - $700 will get you a really good HT that will probably last you several years. There are other expenses too - helmet, gloves, clothing (padded MTB shorts), hydration pack, tools, tubes, shoes, etc.


All that other crap you can get off ChainLove or the other site when it comes around in the rotation.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Another:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/34927-help-find-me-mtb.html


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

$600-$700 sounds like a good range to be looking in for a good hard tail.  You'll want to figure in some dough for helmet, tubes, some basic tools, and preferably some padded shorts.  I feel a hydration pack is a must as well.

Check out the beginners forum over at MTBR.com, lots of info for newbs over there.

Start off by checking out the local bike shops (LBS) to see what they have to offer, take a bunch of bikes out for test rides, see how they feel.  Once you find some bikes in your price range that fit you well then start trying to narrow it down by reviews, components, etc.  The LBS itself should factor into the equation (assuming you have more than one to choose from).  Find one that you trust.



deadheadskier said:


> Not that I will be getting back into the sport this summer, to many other expenditures on the docket, but why would someone go out and spend that kind of coin on a hard tail only to switch to a full suspension (cost?) in a year or two?



It'll get you through more than a year or two, especially if you don't have the coin to drop on a FS bike.  Most people say that getting into it with a HT will teach you the skills needed to navigate tricky terrain better than starting off with a FS since the FS will cover up minor mistakes better.  Some people never make the switch to FS and can still ride over most any terrain.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Most people say that getting into it with a HT will teach you the skills needed to navigate tricky terrain better than starting off with a FS since the FS will cover up minor mistakes better.  Some people never make the switch to FS and can still ride over most any terrain.



Another thing that I found really cool about mountain biking is that you will be surprised at the terrain you can ride a bike over/through, even a hard tail. I've seen guys (duff at Crankfire) ride down a trail that's challenging to hike down, but that's a whole 'nother level.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> :lol: A great thread to get you started:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/28869-finding-gary-new-bike.html
> 
> Also, find some guys to ride with. I know roark just got into MTB and powbmps rides, but I don't know how close they are to you. The fact that you are considering doing this with your girl is great too! Like skiing, it's just more fun with others.



Interesting read related to the above thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/38529-mistakes-ive-made-related-mtb.html


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

Well, I ended up with one of the 2 bikes I started talking about.  I love my F5.  At the top end of Riv's price range but worth it.  The fork has a lock-out which is nice on rail trails and non CLIT terrain.  :lol:  MTBR.com is a good source of info as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

My GF hardtail has a front shock lockout also.  Nice for climbs and riding around the 'hood.  Pain to reach down and spin the dial though.


----------



## JD (May 5, 2009)

When buying a new, first bike, focus on the frame and forks as they are the heart of the bike, and will survuve many years of riding.  You can deal with cheap house brand components like Stem, seat/post, wheels, ect. and if you are using the bike alot, can replace them one at a time as they wear out.  I feel like 800 is about as low as someone would want to go for a new bike.  Particularly if they are allready a fairly fit, athletic person, they will be pushing the limits on a 600 dollar bike fairly quickly.  And the Suspension forks greatly increase the enjoyability of trail riding...a crappy set of forks feels crappy, won't track well cornering, and will detract from the experience.  Kona has well thought out entry level bikes.  
Spending 6-800 on a full suspension MTB is a bad move IMO.  Not that you can't get some descescet use out of a bike like that, but you're really buying some crappy stuff that will cost youmore coin in the long run and is prolly not worth upgrades DTR.  
One more thing....riding trail is a hell of a lot more strenuous then hiking it.  Cruising fireroads can be quite a mellow and fun time though.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> :beer:
> 
> So, I hadn't planned on picking up MTB any time soon. A pair of fiberglass kayaks were next on the recreation "to buy" list but I ain't going to have the money this year for sure. But could definitely afford a MTB and the misses just got nearly $2k back from our good friends in the Govt.
> 
> ...



How tall is your wife? I have a nice Cannondale that belonged to my wife. Barely used. My wife was 5'2" so it's pretty small.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

JD said:


> One more thing....riding trail is a hell of a lot more strenuous then hiking it.



I was going to mention this too.


----------



## jarrodski (May 5, 2009)

i starrted riding mtb to save cash over motocross... holy crap was i uninformed.  

here's the deal, get a decent hardtail.  embrace, have fun. get hooked.  then get a squishy and its a rediscovery of the sport all over again.  Keep the hard tail as  aback up though, as you'll need one at some point, even if its just a couple times a year when you don't have time to run to the shop to get parts, but still want to ride.  

as for why mtb?   it's easily the most fun thing to do in the summer.  it brings back the word gnarly into your vocab.  don't think it will?  wait till you grease a real tech down hill the first time.  or even better, eat shit, run back up to the top, and then get it.  juts like skiing.  same buzz.  

i think i read "less strenuous" somewhere.... hahahahahaha.    for me it's the most physically demanding sport i'm involved in, hands down.  you may start tihnking mellow cruise, but after a while you just want to send it like you're 14 again.  so fun!


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i think i read "less strenuous" somewhere.... hahahahahaha.    for me it's the most physically demanding sport i'm involved in, hands down.  you may start tihnking mellow cruise, but after a while you just want to send it like you're 14 again.  so fun!



Totally. The fire roads are only going to entertain Steve for so long. More technical riding can really beat you down...in a good way. You'll go into the ski season in incredible shape though.


----------



## SKidds (May 5, 2009)

Consider that this advice comes from someone who is a little more novice than others around here, but I'd suggest considering the used route for your first bike.  If you go with a quality bike, the fact that it is a few years old won't make a big difference and you can get a great frame and components for much less than you'd spend for new.  If your interest in mountain biking takes off you'll be in a better position to really know what you want (do I want to invest in disc brakes?, do I ride hard enough to need a better crank set? etc., etc.) after a year or two, and maybe the need to upgrade to a full suspension will come into play.

I picked up a Fisher Hoo Koo that was 4 years old when I got it, but it was lightly used.  While they may have moved into the second generation of their Genesis Hardtail aluminum frame on the new bikes by then, thrown on disc brakes, and replaced the Manitou Magnum with RockShox up front, many of the other quality components remained the same or comparable, and the stock components on the older bike were more than adequate for my beginner needs (oh, and the retail price for the new Hoo Koos had gone over a grand, while I paid $200 for a bike that set you back over $800 when it was new).  Point being, you may be able to get better components and a lighter weight frame in a used bike than you'd be able to afford new, and when the time comes that you either need to upgrade or decide you aren't that into the biking, you haven't made a huge investment.  It worked for me, but results may vary.

Ebay and Craigslist are good places to find a used ride.  Once you do a little research into bikes you can see what's out there and go to bikepedia to look up the specs on just about any bike from any year to see if it has what you think you want.  That could put your entry price at half what you were thinking while you get into the sport.  Of course if you have the coin to drop a new leftover would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

The used route can be a good one, especially if you want to do all your own maintenance.  The good thing about getting a new bike from a shop is that they often include free tune ups and sometimes other maintenance for a period of time.  So if something isn't working right you can just bring it back and they'll fix it up for ya.  If you buy the bike used you'll have to pay for that service, if needed.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

A few other things to budget for in addition to the bike:


Helmet. Duh!
Gloves. Most guys ride full fingered it seems. Better knuckle/tip protection.
Padded MTB shorts. This is a MUST. Seriously. It will make your riding much more comfortable. It will still take several rides for you to get used to the taint abuse, but without the padded shorts, it will be downright miserable vs. tolerable.
Eye protection. Most guys don't bother since they fog up so easily. I've been riding with $4 Walmart shooting glasses with mixed results this season.
Hydration pack. For a short ride, I think you need a bare minimum of a 50 oz. bladder, 70 - 100 oz. for anything over 90 minutes depending on how much you sweat and the temp.
I like synthetic shirts when riding. Sweaty cotton is not comfortable on a cool day. You probably have a lot of hiking/skiing gear that can double as MTB clothing.
Synthetic socks for the same reason.
Shoes. You can start out with any old junky sneakers since presumably you'll be riding platforms the first few rides. Once you dial in to your riding and terrain preference, you'll be able to determine what type of actual MTB shoes you'll want - ones with flat tacky soles for better grip on the platforms, or shoes that can accommodate cleats if you go the clipless route. Toe clips suck. I wouldn't even consider them.
Also, in the hydration pack, you'll need: a spare tube (preferably 2), tire levers, pump or CO2, a multi-tool, maybe some duct tape and zip ties. Beyond that some first aid supplies, snacks, painkiller, bug repellent, etc.
That should get you started. www.chainlove.com might become your favorite Web site!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> A few other things to budget for in addition to the bike:
> 
> 
> Helmet. Duh!
> ...



Chainlove is a great spot.  I have scored great deals on shorts, a bike rack, and other random stuff.


----------



## SKidds (May 5, 2009)

> The good thing about getting a new bike from a shop is that they often include free tune ups and sometimes other maintenance for a period of time. So if something isn't working right you can just bring it back and they'll fix it up for ya. If you buy the bike used you'll have to pay for that service, if needed.


True dat.  Heck, if you do get a used bike you may even want to bring it in for a tuneup when first starting out.  But even with that you still may come out far a head in terms of the price you pay for the quality you get.  Unless someone really gets into it hard and fast how may "free" (the quotes because the cost of those visits is built into the price you pay) adjustments are they going to get out of their retail bike shop experience?  And if they get into it hard chances are some of those visits might be for more than just adjustments, and unless a new bike comes with a bumper to bumper warranty every repair may not be covered, no?

I'm not dissing the bike shop approach.  The advice, service and support may be well worth it.  Also, if you go used you really have to do your homework and have an idea of what to look for when you inspect the bike.  So you do have to be careful going used, while new from a shop is an easier overall experience.  Your point about maintenance is a good one, too.  So far maintenance has been light for me, although I haven't really pushed the bike extremely hard.  

We did go the used route for my son's 20 inch MTB as well, picking up a nice Haro.  I got the bike cheap, has a great frame and wheels, gears, front suspension, etc. (for a kids bike), and we've enjoyed swapping out other components together.  Little father and son project (new tires, brakes, grip shift).  We've actually had fun doing the work.....and when all was said and done we saved about $200 over the price a new one of the same bike would have cost.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Here's another thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/30276-find-me-bike.html

That's about selecting an FS with a higher budget, but there might be some useful info in there...


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

SKidds said:


> True dat.  Heck, if you do get a used bike you may even want to bring it in for a tuneup when first starting out.  But even with that you still may come out far a head in terms of the price you pay for the quality you get.  Unless someone really gets into it hard and fast how may "free" (the quotes because the cost of those visits is built into the price you pay) adjustments are they going to get out of their retail bike shop experience?  And if they get into it hard chances are some of those visits might be for more than just adjustments, and unless a new bike comes with a bumper to bumper warranty every repair may not be covered, no?
> 
> I'm not dissing the bike shop approach.  The advice, service and support may be well worth it.  Also, if you go used you really have to do your homework and have an idea of what to look for when you inspect the bike.  So you do have to be careful going used, while new from a shop is an easier overall experience.  Your point about maintenance is a good one, too.  So far maintenance has been light for me, although I haven't really pushed the bike extremely hard.
> 
> We did go the used route for my son's 20 inch MTB as well, picking up a nice Haro.  I got the bike cheap, has a great frame and wheels, gears, front suspension, etc. (for a kids bike), and we've enjoyed swapping out other components together.  Little father and son project (new tires, brakes, grip shift).  We've actually had fun doing the work.....and when all was said and done we saved about $200 over the price a new one of the same bike would have cost.



I don't disagree with the used route at all, but I don't think it's for everyone.  I love working on stuff myself, and bikes are so damn easy.  My first bike getting back into it was a new bike shop purchase.  The advice and knowledge was nice and they offered free repairs for a year, which I mostly just used for one tune-up.  They did some other work on the bike, but that was covered by Specialized warranty.  Now ride a FS bike that I got used (it was actually given to me so it was an easy decision) and do all the work on it myself.


----------



## jarrodski (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> A few other things to budget for in addition to the bike:
> 
> 
> Helmet. Duh!
> ...



Taint abuse?  stand up!  although, i'll aknoledge the hair ripping... boo

hardware store saftey glasses work well.  and when they get scratched you can chuck them..  i go with clear. 

gloves, always.  shin/knee gaurds a must if you enjoy ripping... they're a bit toasty but well worth saving the legs from pedal attacks


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2009)

It's hard to say what bike is best...it depends on your riding ability and what you want to do with it.  If I were on a limited budget, I think I'd look at used hardtails with nice components and disc brakes.  I'd rather have a nice shock and disc brakes on a HT than low end components on a FS.  Maybe look into getting a used Demo bike from a shop...a buddy did that and has one sweet Cannondale FS.


----------



## BigJay (May 5, 2009)

Easy steps for you... right in your old backyard is the Kingdom Trails.

Go back there to see friends... or stay at a nice B&B... bring the dog along... and rent bikes.  Get a loop mapped out by the shop and enjoy your day... You won't regret it!

2 years ago, my girlfriend started mountain biking. I took her to kingdom trails on her first day. She loved it right away. After her first season, she got a new bike... and clipless pedals... she bought a whole bunch of biking gear in the past 2 seasons. Last summer we went on a 2 week trip together. This spring, she came on a trip to CO and UT for 8 days straight of mountain biking... in fact, she's the one who got me to organise the trip... she really wanted to go after seeing the pics from 3 years ago.

I'm telling you, if your wife enjoys being outdoors, she'll simply love mountain biking. You have riding around your place as well... i don't know your area... but southern NH as lots of good riding spots: FOMBA and Bear Brook come to mind... and whenever you feel like moving up (lol!), i'm sure that JD, From_The_NEK and I will find you great riding opportunities!

And you're lucky, Kingdom Trails opened last week!

See you on the trail!


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 5, 2009)

BigJay said:


> Easy steps for you... right in your old backyard is the Kingdom Trails.
> 
> Go back there to see friends... or stay at a nice B&B... bring the dog along... and rent bikes.  Get a loop mapped out by the shop and enjoy your day... You won't regret it!
> 
> ...



Riv,
If your interested in trying the KTs out in the near future before going out to buy new bikes, I have my old Raleigh M50 hardtail that you can borrow (its kinda beat but it works). My wife has a nearly brand new Trek hardtail that has only been riden a handful of times. I can't remember how tall your lady is, but if she is between 5'7" and 5'2" she should be comfortable on my wife's bike. My wife won't be riding as she is 7 months pregnant.
I'll take you on some beginner loops to see how you like it.

P.S. feel free to bring the dog over. My dog loves new friends


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the information. Especially those older thread posts, those helped a lot.

I got to rethinking things a big last night. I think I may have ruled out road biking too quickly. There actually are some good roads up here, I just happen to live off 175 which is terrible since it has no real break down lane. Just white paint and then a cliff. But Route 3 is good and there are a lot of quiet paved back roads up and over mountains. Waterville access road is great, etc. Just not the options I used to have at one point and just not right outside my immediate door.

I used to be a HUGE road biker. Spent a lot of time last night reliving some great memories. So I am not a complete bike newb. Got quite proficient at changing tubes on the road back then living in MA driving through pot holed filled roads. :roll: But the frame on that bike has been long since warped despite numerous rehabs and jury rigs from the LBS.

Any ways, local paths with the dog would be difficult as we have no way to transport two bikes and the dog. Pretty limited local options versus just being able able to peddle out the door without having to drive somewhere. Commuting to work was another consideration! While not a long commute at 4 miles or so each way, given two or three summers, the cost of the bike could eventually pay for itself... not to mention extending the life of my vehicle. Not to mention daily exercise.

I would suspect those that favor MTB would mention the thrill or excitement factor of MTB. Peddling fast is pretty fun too. I did really enjoy all those long distance rides. S favors road biking (though wants a hybrid style due to frame/body considerations). So that remains a factor as well.

More up in the air on that issue than I thought I might be after some fond remembrances.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Damn. I thought we had you. Never rode road, but you gotta admit this looks like fun:







BTW, I have no idea where those are from, just a few neat vids I stumbled across after a quick search.


----------



## JD (May 5, 2009)

The last vid was some quality.


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2009)

I stongly urge you to accept the offer and check out trail riding in the Burke area. You will likely have a different view after riding those trails. There is plenty of fast smooth trails that anyone can enjoy.


----------

